# Largest petroleum buyers, sellers and refineries globally



## Commstar (14 May 2010)

Abu Dhabi National Oil Company
BHP Billiton, Australia
BP, United Kingdom
Exxon Mobil
Chevron
ConocoPhillips
Citgo, Venezuela
Gazprom, Russia
Global Energy Swiss AG, ZUG, Swizterland
Gulf Oil, Luxembourg
Iraq National Oil Company
Kuwait Gulf Oil Company, Kuwait
Locstein Petroleum Commodities, Switzerland
LUKoil, Russia
Nippon Oil, Japan
Oman Oil Company (OOC), Oman
Petrobras
Petrochina, China
Petrolos De Venezuela
PETRONAS, Malaysia
Qatar Petroleum, Qatar
Questar, United States of America
Reliance Industries Limited, India
Repsol YPF, Spain
Rosneft, Russia
Royal Dutch Shell, Netherlands
Sasol, South Africa
Saudi Aramco, Saudi Arabia (the largest in the world)
Shell Canada, Canada (subsidiary of Royal Dutch Shell)
Shell Oil Company, United States of America (subsidiary of Royal Dutch Shell
State Oil Company of Azerbaijan, SOCAR Azerbaijan
Sonatrach
Total, France


----------

